# Any forex traders in Melbourne?



## geneva14 (8 December 2013)

any forex traders in Melbourne want to meet up in cbd to discuss markets?

I'm tired of being in front of the screens all day and night isolated so it would be great to have actual human contact with other traders in Melbourne and talk shop and discuss trading ideas / methods etc

Most people I know have no idea about the stockmarket let alone forex ! we are a special breed..hard to find!

Drop me a msg


----------



## Trembling Hand (10 December 2013)

You should have a look around meetup.com There are a few groups that meet all say they talk about FX trading. never been so they may just go for the beers.


----------



## geneva14 (10 December 2013)

Trembling Hand said:


> You should have a look around meetup.com There are a few groups that meet all say they talk about FX trading. never been so they may just go for the beers.




Many Thanks Trembling Hand...your are totally correct with the meetup.com site..theres a few trading groups on there so if anyone else is looking that site looks great ! I love, live and breath trading..this looks pefect for me!

Happy trading friends


----------



## >Apocalypto< (11 December 2013)

Hi, I trade FX and I'm in Melb... never thought about having meet ups though...


----------



## AussieMatt (11 December 2013)

Trade FX part time, melb based...


----------



## Marekzero (14 December 2013)

Hey, I'm in Melbourne also.


----------



## leebelisar (16 December 2013)

I am glad that you got few feedbacks from Mel. I wish you good luck in your trading. Hope we can learn from each other.


----------



## Jens (18 April 2014)

geneva14 said:


> any forex traders in Melbourne want to meet up in cbd to discuss markets?
> 
> I'm tired of being in front of the screens all day and night isolated so it would be great to have actual human contact with other traders in Melbourne and talk shop and discuss trading ideas / methods etc
> 
> ...




I am in a similar boat. It is pretty boring to sit by yourself and daytrade. Have you started a group?
I would actually be interested in catching up with people in an environment where we can actually 
do some trading and support each other emotionally


----------



## TD365 (23 April 2014)

We have a meetup in Southbank in Melbourne with easy parking and an informal atmosphere.
This is the link: http://http://www.meetup.com/TradeDirect365-Live-Trading-Meetup-Melbourne/events/172475342/
Our first evening went very well with good feedback.
The 2 speakers at the first meeting Mandi and Davin Clarke, both have years of experience as traders.
Feel free to join up for our upcoming meetings in Melbourne.


----------



## sbtradesfx (12 July 2016)

*Forex in melbourne*

Hey Guys
So iv been trading on & off for almost 3 years now originally from the UK
Im living in melbourne for the forseeable future & would love to get to know some forex traders around my city. 
I am a retail trader & technical analyst for most major currency pairs. 20. Girl. & Need some new fx friends! 
Hit me up - lets connect!


----------



## DeepState (13 July 2016)

*Re: Forex in melbourne*



sbtradesfx said:


> Hey Guys
> So iv been trading on & off for almost 3 years now originally from the UK
> Im living in melbourne for the forseeable future & would love to get to know some forex traders around my city.
> I am a retail trader & technical analyst for most major currency pairs. 20. Girl. & Need some new fx friends!
> Hit me up - lets connect!




Check out Melb Forex Group MeetUp.  It's active.  Moderator is Warwick Greville.  He's happy to make introductions.  Participants are almost entirely technical in orientation so you'll be amongst like company.


----------



## Ina amran (19 October 2016)

Trembling Hand said:


> You should have a look around meetup.com There are a few groups that meet all say they talk about FX trading. never been so they may just go for the beers.






Is meet up website only for Melbourne or other cities as well??


----------

